# Automatic Feeders



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

So I set up a tank in an old folk's home and the activity coordinator and I have decided the best thing to do would be to get an automatic feeder. I saw one at walmart but I know that the quality is not always the best there so I wanted to get some input from members here. Since I am a university student and have already donated a lot for this tank the coordinator agreed to pay for the feeder, but their budget is not that high. I am hoping to find something decent quality for no more than about $40. Is this doable?

Any input would be appreciated 

Thanks.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I know this is over the budgeted amount stated but if they are able to go a little bit higher to $55 for their budget I've got a Eheim 3582 Twin Feeder for sale. Its only been used for 2 weeks (when I was on vacation) and new costs almost $80 after tax.

Eheim Automatic Twin Feeder 3582


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

kacairns said:


> I know this is over the budgeted amount stated but if they are able to go a little bit higher to $55 for their budget I've got a Eheim 3582 Twin Feeder for sale. Its only been used for 2 weeks (when I was on vacation) and new costs almost $80 after tax.
> 
> Eheim Automatic Twin Feeder 3582


She may or may not go for it, but either way I need a receipt  Thanks anyway though!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I have 2 different automatic feeders. Here are some of the differences I found when looking for Automatic fish feeders that might help you with your decision

Main issue I found was how the feeder clips on to the top edge of the tank. Some versions only fit on tanks with open tops. So if you have a cover this will be the deciding factor on which brand you want.

There are battery opperated ones or ones with a power cord.

Some have a heater built in to keep the food dry.

The size of the food holder.

You can buy a digital one or an automatic. The digital one lets you decide how often you want to feed. Some of the automatic ones feed every 12 hours from the minute you put the batteries in and that it.

I have this one. It was the only one I could find to fit my open top. Its basic and does the job on my 25g 
Nutrimatic 2X Automatic Fish Food Feeder

I have this one for my 120g African tank. It was expensive but it was the only one I could find with a large cup for food. It has a heater and a power cord. Not battery opperated. Im somewhat happy with it. It does the job
Rena LG100 Digital Automatic Fish Feeder | automatic fish feeder

Here are the ones J&L carry. I bought both mine from them. King Eds pets also carries a few other brands. Search Results

Hope that helps!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a great feeder. I don't use them since I don't have setups that work well with this but a friend of mine has several of these and the aeration features keeps the food dry. It's within your budget too.

Eheim Automatic Feeder


----------

